
Ask HN: Please validate my business idea. - springboard
Concept:<p><pre><code>  - You upload a photo along with a little slug line. 
  - We convert it to artwork (example here:  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1ZsJhXd ), 
  - We print out a large high quality poster and ship it to you in a mail tube. 
  - Price is USD 15 + shipping. Delivery anywhere in the world.
</code></pre>
This is more to achieve a steady monthly income to pay the rent than become a big business.
My Questions:<p><pre><code>  - 1. Should i do a mobile app or a website? 
  - 2. Can this business generate USD 10,000 per month in gross revenue? (That&#x27;s selling about 600 posters a month)
  - 3. Is the pricing right?
</code></pre>
(My earlier post did not gather enough feedback. Much sorry for repeat)
======
brudgers
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10893151](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10893151)

Please don't post the same thing repeatedly.

------
sharemywin
how will you market it? to me a 1 off product like this is hard to make money.
I would start with a marketing channel and build out a test ad or whatever and
go back wards from there.

------
davelnewton
What distinguishes this from existing poster creation companies?

